
$0 revenue, 2 years and $106,000 in spent expenses later - anazei
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/4497419ee0
======
mehhh
"Potential users" will draw all kinds of lines and demand plenty of features
that your eventual paying customers won't care less about.

Ensuring product/market fit is critical for turning a profit, OP needs to get
paying clients use their tools and have their usage pattern and implicit needs
drive further development.

------
kristoft
It’ll be very helpful to hear what steps did you take before building your
product. Did you try to reach out potential users with just the idea to
discuss it? Also did you check other similar tools, what people like and
dislike about it? Do your potential users have enough pain with current tools
(or lack of them) to consider paying for your project?

